

Localize Your Node.js Service - rnyman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/04/localize-your-node-js-service-part-1-of-3-a-node-js-holiday-season-part-9/

======
babuskov
Interesting gems in the code and docs:

    
    
      If code is evaluated in your head, then clearly we are post-singularity. Why are you
      still using gettext?
    

found in node_modules/i18n-abide/docs/USAGE.md

